# Rydar server connection problem



## RydarUberQuestion (Jan 28, 2020)

I had logged my miles in 2019 using Rydar premium. Now I’m having trouble logging in, connecting my Uber account, and downloading my data because there is some unknown server connection problem that persists across all of my devices. I have been experiencing this problem for the last few weeks and have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app to no avail.

I have also emailed the support email several times and have not received a response. The website, rydar.io, has been unreachable as well.

Did the company go under? I can’t find any news about it. I’d really appreciate if anyone has any advice. 

Thanks


----------

